# KenpoJoe and More



## RevIV (Mar 4, 2008)

Well im sure this could go in two sections, but in a less popular thread (less popular because i did not like it  ) People wanted to see KenpoJoe in action.  On June 1st at my dojo in Chelmsford Ma.  Prof. Rebello, Sigung Duncan and Guru Dan Donzella will be doing an all day seminar.  I know this is not a seminar section but others asked about it in this section and all are Kempo family or close to it.  This is going to be a sweet day.  hopefully this thread will stay here and we can talk about the fun to expect. And maybe what some may want to see from Prof. Rebello. If you do not plan on coming than it should not matter what you want to see at it, and i say this with an open heart.
Jesse


----------



## ackks10 (Mar 4, 2008)

RevIV said:


> Well im sure this could go in two sections, but in a less popular thread (less popular because i did not like it  ) People wanted to see KenpoJoe in action.  On June 1st at my dojo in Chelmsford Ma.  Prof. Rebello, Sigung Duncan and Guru Dan Donzella will be doing an all day seminar.  I know this is not a seminar section but others asked about it in this section and all are Kempo family or close to it.  This is going to be a sweet day.  hopefully this thread will stay here and we can talk about the fun to expect. And maybe what some may want to see from Prof. Rebello. If you do not plan on coming than it should not matter what you want to see at it, and i say this with an open heart.
> Jesse




Hey Jesse,,whats up:mst: is there something that i'm missing here:wavey:


----------



## Matt (Mar 4, 2008)

ackks10 said:


> Hey Jesse,,whats up:mst: is there something that i'm missing here:wavey:



Not if you go to the seminar:wink2:

There was a thread in which folks expressed some disbelief that Joe could be ranked in all the arts that he is. The point is that they wanted to see the 'proof in the pudding'. Now here's their chance. As an added bonus, there are two other top notch instructors there. No-lose proposition. 

See you there Jesse.


----------



## ackks10 (Mar 4, 2008)

Matt said:


> Not if you go to the seminar:wink2:
> 
> There was a thread in which folks expressed some disbelief that Joe could be ranked in all the arts that he is. The point is that they wanted to see the 'proof in the pudding'. Now here's their chance. As an added bonus, there are two other top notch instructors there. No-lose proposition.
> 
> See you there Jesse.




wow do you think i should go to this???


----------



## RevIV (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Sir,  (ACKKS10),

Please feel free to come up, it is going to be a fun day.  I was re-reading my post and i feel if it is misread, i may of come off strong.  That was not my intention.  I was at a great seminar 2 weeks ago (saratoga martial arts festival) and the opening ceremony was all about no egos and how all the arts are great.  then two excellent Sensei's came up and demonstrated 6 forms from 6 different systems. They then showed how the different movements in the end came to the same conclusion, may that of been an arm break, take down or so on.  Thats all I meant by my statement, as Matt stated, some people wanted to see Prof. Joe and I was just re-iterating for all to come with an open-mind.
In Peace,
Jesse


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 4, 2008)

Darn, wish I could be there ... sorry I'll miss that.


----------



## ackks10 (Mar 4, 2008)

RevIV said:


> Hi Sir,  (ACKKS10),
> 
> Please feel free to come up, it is going to be a fun day.  I was re-reading my post and i feel if it is misread, i may of come off strong.  That was not my intention.  I was at a great seminar 2 weeks ago (saratoga martial arts festival) and the opening ceremony was all about no egos and how all the arts are great.  then two excellent Sensei's came up and demonstrated 6 forms from 6 different systems. They then showed how the different movements in the end came to the same conclusion, may that of been an arm break, take down or so on.  Thats all I meant by my statement, as Matt stated, some people wanted to see Prof. Joe and I was just re-iterating for all to come with an open-mind.
> In Peace,
> Jesse



LOL,,:wink2: i was just joking, you see jess i was talking to kenpojoe today and he did not say anything about this??? i was a little surprised about it
not that i'm anybody . don't worry about it.
yours in kenpo


----------



## MJS (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey George,

In case you're wondering, this is the thread in question that people are talking about.  The thread, which I started, was not started to focus on Joe, but on high rank/multiple arts in general, however, it did take a turn towards Joe.

What some don't know, and I didn't feel the need to keep everyone up to par on the happenings, was that I spoke with Joe for about 2hrs on the phone.  We had a wonderful chat, spoke about many things, ranging from that thread to a few different areas of Kenpo.  Once the warm weather gets here, I do plan on heading up to MA to workout with Joe for a day.

Some people felt then, and seem to still feel that way now, that the focus was on skill.  At no point, did I doubt Joes skill.  What I was questioning was the high ranks in many arts.  I stated this many times, but it seems to have been overlooked, either on purpose or accidentally.  

In any case, thats water under the bridge.  I don't have my work schedule that far in advance, but as time draws near, I can hopefully make it to this event.   It would be great if you could make it as well. 

Take care and I'll chat with you soon.

Mike


----------



## ackks10 (Mar 5, 2008)

MJS said:


> Hey George,
> 
> In case you're wondering, this is the thread in question that people are talking about.  The thread, which I started, was not started to focus on Joe, but on high rank/multiple arts in general, however, it did take a turn towards Joe.
> 
> ...





thanks mike, i;; see if i can make it:asian:


----------



## RevIV (Mar 5, 2008)

MJS said:


> Hey George,
> 
> Some people felt then, and seem to still feel that way now, that the focus was on skill. At no point, did I doubt Joes skill. What I was questioning was the high ranks in many arts. I stated this many times, but it seems to have been overlooked, either on purpose or accidentally.
> 
> Mike


 
I hope you do not think that i actually remember who started that thread or who was putting the questions out there.  My mind does not work that way,  I remember the questions being posed about rank and did he (Kenpojoe)have the material to hold that high of a rank?  I still do not know the answer to any of the questions posed and really do not care.  Prof. Joe can come in wearing his Karazenpo belt, parker belt, kung fu sashes, or no belt as long as everyone at the seminar has a good time and learns something.  The other 2 gentlemen who are teaching have been in the arts I believe even longer than KenpoJoe.  Guru Dan opened his first school in 70's and Sigung Duncan started his martial arts when he was 8 years old.  So basically the amount of knowledge that is going to be here is going to be awesome.  Again, everyone is invited to come to this event, the only rule is you must leave your ego at home.  Mike i hope you can make it and have some fun with a great group of people. If you have escrima sticks make sure you bring them.
In Peace
Jesse


----------



## kosho (Mar 5, 2008)

Jessie,
           I will try and make it to this event. If I have not marked the date allready. Sounds like a great day to train. Also Please send the group photo of the Hanshi Juchnik Seminar for me from last weekend. 

Kosho


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 5, 2008)

What time? and how much?  I would love to attend.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 5, 2008)

Be nice to those of us that have not been to your school and give us the address.
if i am not working that weekend I'll try to get there.
And yes, prices and rimes would help also


----------



## ackks10 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey Jesse, see what i started:wink2:  looks like you will have a lot people going


----------



## Carol (Mar 6, 2008)

Sounds like a great seminar Jesse!  Yeah, and give Mr. Bedell the address wouldja please?


----------



## MJS (Mar 7, 2008)

RevIV said:


> I hope you do not think that i actually remember who started that thread or who was putting the questions out there. My mind does not work that way, I remember the questions being posed about rank and did he (Kenpojoe)have the material to hold that high of a rank? I still do not know the answer to any of the questions posed and really do not care. Prof. Joe can come in wearing his Karazenpo belt, parker belt, kung fu sashes, or no belt as long as everyone at the seminar has a good time and learns something. The other 2 gentlemen who are teaching have been in the arts I believe even longer than KenpoJoe. Guru Dan opened his first school in 70's and Sigung Duncan started his martial arts when he was 8 years old. So basically the amount of knowledge that is going to be here is going to be awesome. Again, everyone is invited to come to this event, the only rule is you must leave your ego at home. Mike i hope you can make it and have some fun with a great group of people. If you have escrima sticks make sure you bring them.
> In Peace
> Jesse


 
Jesse, no worries.   I am looking forward to this and I hope that I can attend!  We had a great time the last time we worked out in Meriden at Prof. Kimos seminar!!!  Looking forward to another good time!

Mike


----------



## KENPOJOE (Mar 9, 2008)

RevIV said:


> Well im sure this could go in two sections, but in a less popular thread (less popular because i did not like it ) People wanted to see KenpoJoe in action. On June 1st at my dojo in Chelmsford Ma. Prof. Rebello, Sigung Duncan and Guru Dan Donzella will be doing an all day seminar. I know this is not a seminar section but others asked about it in this section and all are Kempo family or close to it. This is going to be a sweet day. hopefully this thread will stay here and we can talk about the fun to expect. And maybe what some may want to see from Prof. Rebello. If you do not plan on coming than it should not matter what you want to see at it, and i say this with an open heart.
> Jesse


Hi folks!
Dear Jesse,
Thank you for inviting me to instruct at your location,Joining your 2 main instructors is quite an honor and I hope to be found worthy. I hope that those of you on this board who have not met will take the time to attend! Please feel free to ask any questions you may have & I'll be more than happy to answer,demonstrate and educate! Let us "share the wealth" of knowledge we have to those who want to know it.
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE
PS:BTW, it's spelled "Rebelo" [I'm a rebel,add an "O"]


----------



## KENPOJOE (Mar 9, 2008)

Matt said:


> Not if you go to the seminar:wink2:
> 
> There was a thread in which folks expressed some disbelief that Joe could be ranked in all the arts that he is. The point is that they wanted to see the 'proof in the pudding'. Now here's their chance. As an added bonus, there are two other top notch instructors there. No-lose proposition.
> 
> See you there Jesse.


 
Hi folks!
Dear Matt,
Originally, it was a "generic" thread that addressed "multiple ranks in multiple arts" and simply stated, I was the only one willing to address the issue that was one of those individuals. It soon became a game of "let's pick on him because he actually had the guts to show up". Which was no big deal because that was what i've come to expect on these boards,so no surprise. The difference is where many of those so-called individuals will many time hide in their dojo/dojang/kwoon/studio, I do the exact opposite! I place my videos on public forums and websites [to which the naysayers will reply "well,videos are no indication of proficency" {DUH!},I attend and instruct at national & international events, receive unsolicited accolades from other attendees on an international scale, Create instructional DVDs that are sold at various martial arts stores throughout the area [which Matt recently saw a portion of the latest dvd being prepared for sale]. So, I'll continue to be "An exception to the rule". I thank you Matt for mentioning this and I look forward to seeing you at various events in the New England Area.
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## KENPOJOE (Mar 9, 2008)

ackks10 said:


> wow do you think i should go to this???


Hi folks!
Gee George, Why not? I went to your seminar! LOL!!!  
Seriously, George and I have known each other for many years and he's a good friend of mine and I know it's a long multiple hour drive for george but I know my "twin son from a different mother" will be there in spirit to support me!
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## KENPOJOE (Mar 9, 2008)

RevIV said:


> Hi Sir, (ACKKS10),
> 
> Please feel free to come up, it is going to be a fun day. I was re-reading my post and i feel if it is misread, i may of come off strong. That was not my intention. I was at a great seminar 2 weeks ago (saratoga martial arts festival) and the opening ceremony was all about no egos and how all the arts are great. then two excellent Sensei's came up and demonstrated 6 forms from 6 different systems. They then showed how the different movements in the end came to the same conclusion, may that of been an arm break, take down or so on. Thats all I meant by my statement, as Matt stated, some people wanted to see Prof. Joe and I was just re-iterating for all to come with an open-mind.
> In Peace,
> Jesse


Hi folks!
Well said,Jesse,
As one of my instructors,Ed Parker, would say "The mind is like a parachute,it works best when it's open!" to which I add another phrase said by another of my sensei and a true master of the arts, Jack Leonardo of the New Bedford Aikikai, "to have an open mind is a good thing, but open your heart as well..."
I hope that I was of some service,
KENPOJOE


----------



## ackks10 (Mar 9, 2008)

KENPOJOE said:


> Hi folks!
> Well said,Jesse,
> As one of my instructors,Ed Parker, would say "The mind is like a parachute,it works best when it's open!" to which I add another phrase said by another of my sensei and a true master of the arts, Jack Leonardo of the New Bedford Aikikai, "to have an open mind is a good thing, but open your heart as well..."
> I hope that I was of some service,
> KENPOJOE




my friend kenpojoe, a man of few words :cheers:


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 10, 2008)

Still waiting for pricing and the time..............................


----------



## RevIV (Mar 11, 2008)

fnorfurfoot said:


> Still waiting for pricing and the time..............................


 

Ok-  here is my guestimation.   
June 1st - 10am - 3pm
$40, for 3 great teachers.
Sorry - as of this weekend i was also planning my confidence in competition camp which is a 4 day camp in april,  2 baby showers, My Alliance tournament which is May 4th and a few other things.  I hope to see you there fnorfurfoot because last night i was reading some of your submitted Combo's at Kenpoinfo.com and yours are closer to mine then some of the other ones.  Especially in the 50's.  So sorry for the delay but this should help a little bit.
Jesse
www.dpkempo.com


----------



## Matt (Mar 11, 2008)

RevIV said:


> Ok-  here is my guestimation.
> June 1st - 10am - 3pm
> $40, for 3 great teachers.
> Sorry - as of this weekend i was also planning my confidence in competition camp which is a 4 day camp in april,  2 baby showers, My Alliance tournament which is May 4th and a few other things.  I hope to see you there fnorfurfoot because last night i was reading some of your submitted Combo's at Kenpoinfo.com and yours are closer to mine then some of the other ones.  Especially in the 50's.  So sorry for the delay but this should help a little bit.
> ...



I've put it up on my event calendar at my site.  If anyone else wants to put their events up, let me know or just send the event to events (at) kempoinfo.com. You'll have to re-assemble the address as I'm hoping to limit my spam. If it's a kempo event, I'm happy to list it. 

Matt


----------



## RevIV (May 4, 2008)

Matt said:


> I've put it up on my event calendar at my site. If anyone else wants to put their events up, let me know or just send the event to events (at) kempoinfo.com. You'll have to re-assemble the address as I'm hoping to limit my spam. If it's a kempo event, I'm happy to list it.
> 
> Matt


 
Thank You Matt.
I have a little more up on my webpage and should have everything official by the end of this week. We had our 8th Alliance tournament over the weekend and it was a lot of fun.. Now its time for the push on this seminar.  Anyone who is still interested please contact me immediatly so i can get information to you.  This is going to be a packed and fun seminar.
Jesse


----------



## Matt (May 4, 2008)

RevIV said:


> Thank You Matt.
> I have a little more up on my webpage and should have everything official by the end of this week. We had our 8th Alliance tournament over the weekend and it was a lot of fun.. Now its time for the push on this seminar.  Anyone who is still interested please contact me immediatly so i can get information to you.  This is going to be a packed and fun seminar.
> Jesse



No problem. Glad the tournament went well. See you at the seminar. 


Matt


----------



## MJS (May 5, 2008)

RevIV said:


> Thank You Matt.
> I have a little more up on my webpage and should have everything official by the end of this week. We had our 8th Alliance tournament over the weekend and it was a lot of fun.. Now its time for the push on this seminar. Anyone who is still interested please contact me immediatly so i can get information to you. This is going to be a packed and fun seminar.
> Jesse


 
You can PM me if you'd like, or just post here. 

Mike


----------



## RevIV (May 15, 2008)

I have been getting some good responses from outside schools within the area, but not from people on this board.  One of the reasons, not the only reason, for getting Prof. Rebelo to the school for the open seminar was to get people from here to come up and see what everyone has been talking about.  So, is there anyone here who is planning on coming that have not contacted me yet? Thanks
In Peace
Jesse


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 16, 2008)

If work dose not mess me up I'll be there


----------



## RevIV (May 16, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> If work dose not mess me up I'll be there


 
Thank you, it will be great to see you again. Dont forget to bring your sticks
Jesse


----------



## Jdokan (May 16, 2008)

HI Jess, I'll be there!


----------



## Matt (Jun 1, 2008)

Awesome Day! Thanks for putting it together Jesse. It was great to see everyone. 

Matt


----------



## Jdokan (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks Jess..
   Had a great time!  Good to see everyone again...thanks to Matt for the T-Shirt made it much more comfortable at the Restaurant....
Let's follow up soon on the workout Idea....I look forward to the visual exchange, Like Matt said....sometimes it's best to see what we're trying to convey in words...Have a great week and keep us posted on the "new stork" outcome...


----------



## MJS (Oct 7, 2008)

Folks,

Some of you may notice that some posts are missing.  They have been moved to this thread.


----------



## KempoShaun (Oct 21, 2008)

Rebelo Sensei, I apologize for posting here, but I can hold my tongue no longer. For those who don't know me, my name is Shaun Seifer, I have been training in Kempo and Kung Fu since I was 3 years old (Yes, I really did start training at 3, we can argue over this later if needed). I had the opportunity to meet Rebelo Sensei in 1992 or 1993 and was so impressed that after my father's death and former instructor moving back to China at the age of almost 100, I began training with Joe in 1996. With a bit of, what I considered, impressive credentials (my own, not Joe's), Joe took me from 4th Degree Black Belt to White Belt in about 10 minutes. Over the last 14 years, I have trained on and off (mostly on) with Rebelo Sensei and have personally questioned, at first in disbelief, Joe's many many credentials, and was treated to numerous demonstrations of every style he claims to hold rank in. For those of you who have not had the chance to train with Joe, he is 110% willing, at any moment, without going back and reviewing material, to bust out wisdom and skill from ANY of his claimed studies. After I learned about Rebelo Sensei's photographic memory, things started to become more and more clear, and now, with Joe, my instructor and a wonderful family friend, who I have allowed to sleep in my guest room on numerous occasions,as well as me spending a few nights at his various schools over the years, I can attest to Rebelo sensei's skills, and while everyone has the right to free speech, some of you people are taking things a little too far. This man is a man who does NOT lie. Joe, in my opinion, and the opinion of my family, friends and students, is the apex of what a Martial Artist should be. I'm sorry if I seem to be worshiping or idolizing Joe, I'm not, I'm merely relaying true experiences after spending thousands of hours with this man as a friend, uke and student, I have never heard or experienced a lie from Mr. Rebelo. I'm sorry if this topic was done, but as a friend and student, I felt the proper thing would be for me to try and set any misconceptions to rest. Feel free to PM me with any questions you may have, or ask me here as long as people don't belittle the man I consider one of my best friends. Be well!


----------



## marlon (Oct 21, 2008)

good to hear from you Shaun!
be well
marlon


----------



## KempoShaun (Oct 24, 2008)

Marlon, how are you sir? It's been a while, but after my 7th, 8th, 9th and 10th surgeries since we last met, I have lost 160lbs (I'm down to 240lbs!!!) and finally cleared to start training again, so I hope to see you soon at a seminar or gathering now that I'm back in the training circle instead of just teaching with a cane  . Besides working on a new Martial Arts magazine, (first issue comes out in January, wanna contribute?) I'm just starting to get some stamina and such back. Say hello to Prof. I. for me. Great to hear from you!!!


----------



## marlon (Oct 24, 2008)

KempoShaun said:


> Marlon, how are you sir? It's been a while, but after my 7th, 8th, 9th and 10th surgeries since we last met, I have lost 160lbs (I'm down to 240lbs!!!) and finally cleared to start training again, so I hope to see you soon at a seminar or gathering now that I'm back in the training circle instead of just teaching with a cane  . Besides working on a new Martial Arts magazine, (first issue comes out in January, wanna contribute?) I'm just starting to get some stamina and such back. Say hello to Prof. I. for me. Great to hear from you!!!


 

Glad you are better!  We should get together to do some training.  I'll let you know whenever i am heading to the states again and perhaps we can meet up.  It is great to hear that you are well and trainign again!  Congrats about the magazine!  I am sure there are more knowledgeable and experienced people here that can contribute for you.  however, if you ever get stuck, let me know and i will see if i can come up with something for you to look at.
Be well sir

Respectfully,
marlon


----------



## ackks10 (Oct 25, 2008)

can i come


----------



## KempoShaun (Oct 26, 2008)

Mr. Elmer, though we have not met, Rebelo Sensei has nothing but good things to say about you, you are always welcome sir!


----------

